# Boveda Humidipak Calibration Kit



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these? I bought one the other day because I wanted to calibrate both of my Xikar digital hygrometers. So I popped one in there and let it sit for 24 hours and put it in one of my humi's, then popped the other one in the bag and let it sit for 24 hours and I put it in the same humi because i wanted to test it out ... and check out the results!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok, not exactly sure why it didnt show in the first post


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

the one on the bottom was the first one I calibrated, and when I put it in the humi, it was reading 65% ... and then when I went to put in the second calibrated hygrometer, I noticed that It had dropped to 60% (that was last night), then this morning I checked on them, and the first one was reading 59% and the second one 65% ... I dont get it!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

what were they reading when you put them in with the Boveda calibrating pack?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> what were they reading when you put them in with the Boveda calibrating pack?


sh!t, I dont remember ... but I think the first one (which is the one Ive had for a year) when it was time to press the calibration button, it was reading something like 80% ... the second one which was brand new out of the box, when it was time to press the calibration button, it was reading 90%


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

For the record, I believe Bovedá's have a 1-2% margin of error, I however don't think this it the Bovedás fault.

Salt test.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

A Question as I do not want to assume. Is the picture showing the exact location of the Hygros, or did you move them there so they would both show in the photo?

I have one on the lid and one in the bottom of the humi, and the rh will vary between the two... as one is right next to my humidification device and the other is far away. Since I do not have a fan to circulate the air I am not surprised they do not read the same even though they both have been calibrated.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> sh!t, I dont remember ... but I think the first one (which is the one Ive had for a year) when it was time to press the calibration button, it was reading something like 80% ... the second one which was brand new out of the box, when it was time to press the calibration button, it was reading 90%


I've always gone with the salt test personally. I just let the hygros sit in the bag for 24-36 hours and then adjust.

When you reset the hygros after being with the Boveda pack, what do they reset to?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

dasronin said:


> A Question as I do not want to assume. Is the picture showing the exact location of the Hygros, or did you move them there so they would both show in the photo?
> 
> I have one on the lid and one in the bottom of the humi, and the rh will vary between the two... as one is right next to my humidification device and the other is far away. Since I do not have a fan to circulate the air I am not surprised they do not read the same even though they both have been calibrated.


thats exactly where i had them in the humi ... they havent moved.

Now that particular humidor, I have an ICE gel cup on each side of the humidor 
(I know ... I know ... I should switch to beads ... well, I have about a half pound of 65% beads, but with this particular humidor, since its a glass top and very wide, I dont have a good place to put a good size container of beads)


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> I've always gone with the salt test personally. I just let the hygros sit in the bag for 24-36 hours and then adjust.
> 
> When you reset the hygros after being with the Boveda pack, what do they reset to?


I did the salt test on the first one before I got the Boveda pack, but it didnt seem to be right ... and then when I put it in the Boveda pack, it was 5% high. 
How do I know if I put too much or too little water in the salt???

when I reset the hygrometer it sets to 75%


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> I did the salt test on the first one before I got the Boveda pack, but it didnt seem to be right ... and then when I put it in the Boveda pack, it was 5% high.
> How do I know if I put too much or too little water in the salt???
> 
> when I reset the hygrometer it sets to 75%


When you reset the hygro, did you let it sit in the bag with the boveda pack for a few more hours to see if it read 75% at that point? Or did you reset it and pull it out of the bag?


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> I did the salt test on the first one before I got the Boveda pack, but it didnt seem to be right ... and then when I put it in the Boveda pack, it was 5% high.
> How do I know if I put too much or too little water in the salt???
> 
> when I reset the hygrometer it sets to 75%


This is exactly what i will be going through in a couple of days. I did the salt test for about 36 hours and after reseting the hygro it was out about 2% on a boveda humi pack in a ziplock bag.

Although this is probably within normal operation, I am getting a second hygro for another humi so I will get a boveda calibration pack to test and calibrate both hygros in the hopes of getting more accurate results.

Perhaps the first hygro you have is busted? Try recalibrating again? Perhaps the seal on the bag you used the first time was not perfect?

If you have beads, test the hygro against the beads and see what it reads? From what I have read this is the most accurate way of knowing how accurate a hygro is.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> When you reset the hygro, did you let it sit in the bag with the boveda pack for a few more hours to see if it read 75% at that point? Or did you reset it and pull it out of the bag?


I reset it and took it out ... never thought about leaving it in there to see if it would change.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Chod said:


> This is exactly what i will be going through in a couple of days. I did the salt test for about 36 hours and after reseting the hygro it was out about 2% on a boveda humi pack in a ziplock bag.
> 
> Although this is probably within normal operation, I am getting a second hygro for another humi so I will get a boveda calibration pack to test and calibrate both hygros in the hopes of getting more accurate results.
> 
> ...


the seal was tight ... I made sure of it.

well, to test it with the beads, do I need to wet the beads to where they are about 70% clear? 
also, how long should i leave the beads in the bag with the hygro?


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> I reset it and took it out ... never thought about leaving it in there to see if it would change.


They way I've calibrated mine was I would let them sit in the bag with the salt for about 18-24 hours. Once they were steady at a certain %, I would then calibrate them and leave them in the bag again for another 8-12 hours. At that point, they should be right at 75% or close enough (+/- 1 or 2%). If they are off by more, then you might have a defective hygro on your hands brother.

Also, are you able to calibrate it without taking it out of the bag? This works better since you don't open the bag and mess with the RH inside.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> They way I've calibrated mine was I would let them sit in the bag with the salt for about 18-24 hours. Once they were steady at a certain %, I would then calibrate them and leave them in the bag again for another 8-12 hours. At that point, they should be right at 75% or close enough (+/- 1 or 2%). If they are off by more, then you might have a defective hygro on your hands brother.


when you do the salt test, how much water to you put in the salt? how do you know when its the right amount?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cubanrob19 said:


> when you do the salt test, how much water to you put in the salt? how do you know when its the right amount?


Here ya go. *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/245860-hygrometers-calibration-salt-test.html*


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> when you do the salt test, how much water to you put in the salt? how do you know when its the right amount?


I have always used a bottle cap (pepsi, coke, juice, etc.) Make sure you wash it out and there is no soda or whatever else on it. I fill it up about 1/2 way with salt, and then add a few drops of water to the point where it is a slush. If you put in too much water don't freak out, just take a paper towel and dip it a bit into the mix and it will suck out some of the excess water.


----------



## Chod (Aug 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> the seal was tight ... I made sure of it.
> 
> well, to test it with the beads, do I need to wet the beads to where they are about 70% clear?
> also, how long should i leave the beads in the bag with the hygro?


Yes you will need to wet them down so about 70-80% are clear. Also when testing them, put them where your humi is. Same room. Make sure there are no wild fluctuations of temperature too. To test if it is accurate, 8-12 hours should give you a solid idea. But check it regularly without opening the bag to see if it reaches the desired rh and is stable or continually fluctuates. This may also be a sign of a defective hygro.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks guys ... Im gonna do more testing and calibrating tonight ... we'll see in a day or so what I come up with! 

WISH ME LUCK! ray:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok ... so when I got home yesterday at 5pm, I checked on both hygros in the same humi, and they were reading 64% & 59% ... so, I put both hygros in the boveda calibration kit, zipped it up tightly, and placed it on the table right next to the humi. I checked on it this morning just to see how it was going (I know it hasnt been in there 24 hours yet), and one was at 73% and the other at 74% ... I dont get it! if they were 5% off from eachother in the humi, and now their only 1% in the humidipak?!?!?! :noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Ok ... so when I got home yesterday at 5pm, I checked on both hygros in the same humi, and they were reading 64% & 59% ... so, I put both hygros in the boveda calibration kit, zipped it up tightly, and placed it on the table right next to the humi. I checked on it this morning just to see how it was going (I know it hasnt been in there 24 hours yet), and one was at 73% and the other at 74% ... I dont get it! if they were 5% off from eachother in the humi, and now their only 1% in the humidipak?!?!?! :noidea::noidea::noidea:


That is pretty weird. I'd leave them in the bag with the Boveda pack for a few more hours, see if the RH changes anymore.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> That is pretty weird. I'd leave them in the bag with the Boveda pack for a few more hours, see if the RH changes anymore.


Yea ... Ill check it when its been in there 24 hours (which will be in 6-1/2 hours) ... then Ill reset them, and leave them in for a couple more hours and see


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Yea ... Ill check it when its been in there 24 hours (which will be in 6-1/2 hours) ... then Ill reset them, and leave them in for a couple more hours and see


It's not like your humi is huge and the hygros were in completely different areas of it. I'm curious to see what happens in a few more hours.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> It's not like your humi is huge and the hygros were in completely different areas of it. I'm curious to see what happens in a few more hours.


yea, no sh!t ... we'll see


----------

